# SPIM Parser, Postfix-Ausdruck



## Wang (29. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

die folgende Aufgabe stammt ebenfalls aus der Vorlesung "Rechnerarchitekturen" und es geht um den SPIM-Simulator des MIPS R2000:







Für mich ist die Angabe irgendwie widersprüchlich, denn auf der einen Seite heißt es, die Zeichenkette soll die Zahlen 0 - 9 sowie die Zeichen für die vier Grundrechenarten enthalten, auf der anderen Seite heißt es aber, dass zur Vereinfachung nur die Zahlen 0 - 9 eingegeben werden sollen.

Das Umsetzen von Assembler-Aufgaben ist nicht schwer, wenn man weiß, welches theoretische Konzept hinter der jeweiligen Aufgabe steckt. Welchen Sinn diese Aufgabe haben soll, ist mir schleierhaft, womöglich gibt es einen Trick, der die Aufgabe um einiges leichter erscheinen lässt...

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand hier im JAVA-Forum weiterhelfen kann, denn diese Aufgabe ist ja mit den beiden Themen "Stack" und "Postfix-Ausdruck" nicht nur auf Assembler beschränkt.


Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe.

Gruß
Wang


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2010)

tja, ohne Rechenzeichen macht das Parsen keinen Sinn, das ist ja offensichtlich und mit den Beispielen erwiesen,
wieso hälst du dich an diesem Punkt auf?
du sollst nicht die semantische Eindeutigkeit der Aufgabenstellung beurteilen..

der zweite Satz enthält übrigens die Info, dass jede Zahl nur aus einer Ziffer besteht, es gibt also nicht
77 3 +

was ist ansonsten die Frage?
Assembler oder speziell SPIM, was immer das ist, wird dir doch kaum wer hier programmieren,

> Welchen Sinn diese Aufgabe haben soll, ist mir schleierhaft

wieso haben Aufgaben mal Sinn und mal nicht? du sollst es programmieren können, wenn du das schaffst dann gut,
wenn du noch nach einer Umsetzung suchst dann zeigt das doch umso mehr, wieviel man daran überlegen und lernen kann/ muss?

über die Umsetzung kann man gewiss ein wenig diskutieren, aber dann male doch wenigstens erstmal b) auf,
hier im Forum per code-Block mit / und \ oder Klammern, das zeigt ein wenig Einsatz

was steht denn als Speichermanagement zur Verfügung, ein Stack/ Keller wie zu lesen?


----------



## fastjack (30. Jun 2010)

Ich denke es geht dabei darum, ob und wie das MIPS-Programm mit mehrstelligen Ziffern fertig wird und wie der Rechenaufwand/Speicherzugriffe steigen etc. Das sollst Du ja nur andeuten/zeigen. MIPS ist bei mir schon sehr lange her, ich schätze mal das ist eine typische FU-Berlin Aufgabe 

Zu Not das etwas ältere MIPS-Manual:

http://fara.cs.uni-potsdam.de/~mdraeger/spim.pdf


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2010)

siehe aktuell
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...math-operationen-nacheinander-ausfuehren.html


----------

